# Looking for a distributor of Vaporfi in Richards Bay



## Mike-r (19/12/16)

Hi all.

Looking for a distributor of Vaporfi Liquids in Richards Bay. Pretty urgent as I have tub out and am here for Christmas 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (19/12/16)

Have moved this for you to the "Who has stock" subforum @Mike-r so vendors can respond if they choose to.

They are not allowed to respond to product requests in the general threads of the forum, where this thread was posted previously


----------



## Mike-r (19/12/16)

Thanks Silver

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DizZa (19/12/16)

There isn't much going on in Richards Bay @Mike-r but you can send @Rooigevaar a pm and he will be able to help you out with his range..

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (19/12/16)

Mike-r said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Looking for a distributor of Vaporfi Liquids in Richards Bay. Pretty urgent as I have tub out and am here for Christmas
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk



Was it you that just called? Happy to be of service!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike-r (19/12/16)

Yes thanks for the help. Just hate these normal cartomizers. They seem to flood so quickly.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

